
Robot Builder Constructs House in Two Days - ytNumbers
http://news.sky.com/story/watch-robot-builder-construct-house-in-two-days-10514890?
======
brudgers
The superstructure of a house usually doesn't take long. It's all the fiddly
bits with site work, foundations, finishes and furnishings that takes most of
the construction schedule.

------
faebi
Shouldn't there be cement in between the bricks? Or am I missing something?

~~~
deepinthewoods
>At the end of the boom is a hand which grabs and arranges the bricks,
securing them with construction glue instead of cement.

